# Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 49 Cigar Review - Great cigars



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I am very impressed by this vitola . Excellent burn and extraordinary taste . I wish i could have a box.Worth the 46$ i paid for 2 singles. Entire ...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No. 49 Cigar Review - Great cigars


----------

